# Greetings



## aaradia (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I live in La Mesa, Ca. which is part of San Diego county.  I study Choy Li Fut Kung Fu and Yang style Tai Chi Chuan at the La Mesa location of White Dragon Martial Arts. That location is run by Sifu Don Tittle. Our school's head and founder is Master Nathan Fisher. His teacher is Grandmaster Doc-Fai Wong, which makes my school part of the Plum Blossom Federation.

I have been studying CLF for 9 years and TCC for 8. 

Looks like I actually signed up for this forum a couple of years ago, but never was active on it before. I look forward to learning from others here.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome! hope you like the site


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 24, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to MT. I think you will find that there are some people here very knowledgable about CLF.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome.  It sound as though you may have much to teach as well as learn.


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 25, 2013)

aaradia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in La Mesa, Ca. which is part of San Diego county.  I study Choy Li Fut Kung Fu and Yang style Tai Chi Chuan at the La Mesa location of White Dragon Martial Arts. That location is run by Sifu Don Tittle. Our school's head and founder is Master Nathan Fisher. His teacher is Grandmaster Doc-Fai Wong, which makes my school part of the Plum Blossom Federation.
> 
> ...



Ah... you made it over!


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome to MT! I look forward to seeing your interaction in the Chinese section of the forums! 

Chris


----------



## aaradia (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for welcoming aboard, everyone! 

(Yes, Sean, I did. )

Wow, that is the most interesting set of smilies I have seen on a forum so far!


----------



## Instructor (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome Back! I will look forward to your posts with interest.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome (back) to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------

